# question



## michael ttt (Apr 29, 2007)

the 5 spead gearbox in my datsun/nissan 1983 720 4x4 has broken teeth . can anyone tell me if this was a common problem with this make and model. i was told it was common due to using 5th gear at low speads. please any comment is much appreciated thanks in advance.


----------

